# Treadmill or Exercise equipment



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Everybody, 

I just recently bought a house and am looking for a slightly used treadmill. If you have anything that is fairly nice and gently used please PM more or comment here. I am willing to spend up to $400 for the right machine. I am also interested in Bowflex type machines and exercise equipment in general. So let me know what you have if you are trying to get rid of anything. 

Thanks 
Travis


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You should look on KSL classifieds, always used exercise equipment there.


----------

